
Hereditas: Open in Case of Death or Disappearance - the_librarian
https://github.com/ItalyPaleAle/hereditas
======
the_librarian
For a more thorough explanation, here's another link:
[https://tinyurl.com/digitalblackbox](https://tinyurl.com/digitalblackbox)

The author of the software notes in the description that he is looking for
help in the security/cryptography field. I really think he's got something
special there, so I wanted to bring it to everyone's attention. I have no
affiliation whatsoever, this simply popped up on my "recommended" area on
Github.

